# Kitten classic, marbled tabby?silver smoke? Black?



## Zoe&Snowy (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi meet Zoe! When we first seen her she was really dark with ( what I thought at the time ghost markings) silver almost invisible marks. We been thinking she will be black or maybe black smoke. Now she getting more visible marks and darker back with two black stripes on her back. She is around 11-12 weeks now. Can anyone have any idea how she can turn out in future?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Pretty kitty! My guess is that she will continue to lighten up as she gets older. I would call her a tabby, although in the photos I can't tell if she is silver or grey...if silver then it would be fair to call her a silver tabby.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I say black smoke. Black smoke marbled tabby. Wow, that's a mouthful! She is gorgeous! I love that second picture.


----------



## Zoe&Snowy (Jun 14, 2021)

Mosi said:


> Pretty kitty! My guess is that she will continue to lighten up as she gets older. I would call her a tabby, although in the photos I can't tell if she is silver or grey...if silver then it would be fair to call her a silver tabby.


Hi thank you for your reply 🙂 I didn’t know that it’s something like grey tabby? I was thinking it’s just blue or silver for a cats with colour like her? The owner of the mother described her as a silver charcoal marbled but as I said she was really dark when we first seen her now she looks much more lighter. I’m just really curious how she going to look in future 😌


----------



## GlitterAndUno (Jun 14, 2021)

I know little about cat genetics but could this be a case of stress coat? Where the kitten ends up completely black? Very pretty regardless, I'm just curious.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't think so. And, not all kittens with fever coats turn completely black. Here's a link to an article about cases of fever coats in kittens: Amazing Color-Changing Kittens: What Is Fever Coat?. One kitten ended up tabby and one turned out tortie.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say Zoe is Silver Tabby/ or Silver Classic Tabby, as from what I see she seems to have a round "bull's-eye" or O mark on her side, rather than Silver Mackeral Tabby (which has "stripes" on the sides).


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

This is a picture of sliver marbled/classic tabby for comparison:


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I know! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Zoe&Snowy (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone for replies 😊 I’ll post once in a while new photos of her so you can see the changes.


----------

